# The Ford Bronco returns in 2020



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Fans of the Ford Bronco will be pleased to hear that the model will return in 2020.

It's been nearly 20 years since the last Bronco (5th generation) rolled off the assembly line at Michigan's Ford Truck Plant in June of 1996. Now, in 2016, Ford is showing off a sweet concept that brings back a lot of the styling cues from the first generation model, but with a more modern feel. Hopefully the production version doesn't change too much.





The new Bronco will likely get its power from Ford's V6 and V8 EcoBoost engines, with outputs from 365 to 400 horsepower. Mileage won't be overlooked, with 28 mpg being a target number.

We should see the new Bronco late in 2019. I'm really hoping it makes an appearance earlier. Pricing, based on the competition, would put the base model near $45k.

_Source FordBroncoNews_


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I normally hate retro-styles cars, and Ford is notorious for this (GT, Mustang, Thunderbird). Ford's motto seems to be 'We're out of new ideas." But, the original Bronco was almost perfect. The major fault was a steering column gear shift for the manual 3-speed transmission, and the low clearance rear wheel wells (which were cut out and had flares installed on almost every one).

The house I grew up in was sold to a manager at Ford. He factory ordered an original Bronco, and had his friend at the final assembly plant walk it through the paint booth (before this was done by robots), spraying massive amounts of primer and color coat inside the body panels. It's still rust free (the owner came to my mother's funeral 36 years later and we talked about his Bronco), despite seeing a lot of beach use when the northern most ten miles of the Outer Banks on the Virginia side of the state line was open to vehicular traffic.

There's a car museum in Tallassee, Florida along side I-10. Their admin' office is in the main gallery. One of the employees has a little game of asking guests which single car in the museum would guests like to have. My answer was the most popular, a perfectly restored, stock Bronco truck (open cargo bed instead of a back seat), although I'd prefer the version with a covered rear passenger compartment. She asked me why people love that truck. My best answer was the vertical proportions: high ground clearance, vertically and horizontally sort body, and tall greenhouse (windows).

I whish they'd build something with the vertical proportions of the original Bronco (shared roughly by Range Rovers). That one's proportions reminds me of the original International Scout. They'd do well to lose the exposed door hinges, too. Jeep owners occasionally have their doors stolen. 

I've always though that X3's were unattractive. It took me years and being a passenger on Frau Putzer's test drive to finally figure out what I disliked about them. Then, it became obvious. They have a short vertical body and a fairly tall windows, like the original Bronco. But, the relatively long nose (to house an in-line six cylinder engine and provide a sufficient crumple zone for crashworthiness), long passenger compartment, and relatively low ground clearance, which combined are unappealing. Subaru Forrester's have these same unappealing proportions. The camouflaged G01 (2017) X3's look o.k. and we're waiting for one, but only if it has a mini-spare tire and below-floor storage, and hopefully an option for non-RTF's.


----------



## Bmw passion (Oct 6, 2015)

Me no like. Square boxes


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

It looks like it will fill the void left open when Toyota discontinued the FJ Cruiser


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

"Fugly" has a new photo definition.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

This is a show concept from *12 years ago. That's right, 2004!*

Please do some homework. There is nothing out there that gives any idea of what the Bronco will look like, if Ford decide to build one.


----------

